# Probably switching to SD receiver



## talktalktalk (Jan 1, 2012)

Just got HD DVR setup with 2 additional SD receivers. But I'm looking to cancel the HD service and returning the HD DVR to SD DVR. Which one will or should I ask for? And can I add an external HD (via esata connection) on it to expand the HD space?


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

talktalktalk said:


> Just got HD DVR setup with 2 additional SD receivers. But I'm looking to cancel the HD service and returning the HD DVR to SD DVR. Which one will or should I ask for? And can I add an external HD (via esata connection) on it to expand the HD space?


The only SD DVR class IRD that has an ESATA port is the R22, which is essentially an HR21 with (very slightly) different skin. You may be able to find an owned one on ebay, but probably not. The R22 is no longer being manufactured.

As far as what you might get, it would be either an R15 or an R16. There's no way to choose without purchasing a lease on a new one at an online retailer or a brick and mortar store that might carry them (nobody around here does). There's little difference between the R15 and the R16, other than cosmetics.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The one thing to keep I'm mind is if you have a SWM setup or not. If you do (single line going to the DVR instead of 2), your SD-DVR will be a R16 as that is SWM compatible and the R15 is not.

- Merg


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Just out of curiosity why would you switch to SD?


----------



## talktalktalk (Jan 1, 2012)

Shades228 said:


> Just out of curiosity why would you switch to SD?


Cutting back on unnecessary expenses, so I don't REEEEALLY need HD. Plus these providers don't really need to charge for HD access. They just do it because they can.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

So you're a new customer? Why didn't get you the free HD for life with auto bill pay? Also you're going to have to pay for a new DVR to swap out so that is going to cost you the same as 10 months of HD service. If you wanted to get HD later on it would be another cost to get a HD DVR back $199 normal price. I would look elsewhere for cost savings.


----------



## phoneman06 (Feb 20, 2005)

You may qualify for free HD access for 24 months if you use auto pay. I called today and they gave it to me.


----------



## phoneman06 (Feb 20, 2005)

"phoneman06" said:


> You may qualify for free HD access for 24 months if you use auto pay. I called today and they gave it to me.


I was an existing customer. Like Shades said, if you are new you can get it for life.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

phoneman06 said:


> You may qualify for free HD access for 24 months if you use auto pay. I called today and they gave it to me.





phoneman06 said:


> I was an existing customer. Like Shades said, if you are new you can get it for life.


He stating that some existing customers can get free hd for 24 months with auto bill pay as well. So if you called you could see if that is something you are eligible if you sign up for auto bill pay and get the savings for 24 months.


----------



## talktalktalk (Jan 1, 2012)

When I log in online in the services tab under HD is an HD access "active" button and under that is a remove link. What would happen if I click on it and remove the HD access?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

talktalktalk said:


> When I log in online in the services tab under HD is an HD access "active" button and under that is a remove link. What would happen if I click on it and remove the HD access?


You'll lose all of your HD channels.

Did you call to request the free HD Access with automatic bill payment?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Actually it will give you an error because you have HD receivers active.


----------



## talktalktalk (Jan 1, 2012)

Had a few auto-bill pay problems before (not with DTV) never the less. I try to avoid it where I can.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You might want to PM JoshJr, it's been a while but he was selling an owned R22, and he never updated his post that it was sold. He might still have it.


----------



## talktalktalk (Jan 1, 2012)

Quick question..... I see owned and leased here alot. What is the difference and or benefits?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Leased starts a two year contract, and if you deactivate it, you have to send it back if it's on the recover list. You can't get a specific receiver from DirecTV.

If you are able to buy one, you can activate and deactivate at will. You just have to be careful it's really owned.

It does look like Solid Signal does still have R22s, so that is a leased option, with two year contract. If you're already under contract, this would basically reset it to two from activation, not tack it on the end of the current contract. They run concurrently.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...ver-with-Free-HD-Upgrade-(R22)&sku=8546300037


----------



## talktalktalk (Jan 1, 2012)

So, dpeters11. If I purchase an R22 from solid I extend contract (which is ok) and won't have to pay HD access fee? Just $7 dvr fee? Also lease fee?
BUT, If I purchase or purchase an owned from someone.... do I still pay the lease fee?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

talktalktalk said:


> BUT, If I purchase or purchase an owned from someone.... do I still pay the lease fee?


Yes. The first receiver on your account is included in the base package price. Each additional receiver, whether leased or owned, is charged a monthly fee. If it is leased, it is a leased receiver fee. If it is owned, it is an additional receiver fee. The cost is the same either way.


----------



## talktalktalk (Jan 1, 2012)

And any receiver I buy from Best buy or the like will be mine (owned)?


----------



## Valve1138 (Apr 26, 2008)

talktalktalk said:


> And any receiver I buy from Best buy or the like will be mine (owned)?


No, it'll still be leased.

Also, Best Buy doesn't have the receivers anymore.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

talktalktalk said:


> And any receiver I buy from Best buy or the like will be mine (owned)?


Any receiver "purchased" from a retailer will be a lease. In order to get an owned receiver, you will need to find someone selling it here, CraigsList, or ebay. In any case, *before* purchasing make sure to get the receiver ID and contact the Access Card Team at DirecTV. They will be able to tell you if the receiver is owned and if you will be able to activate it. If you do purchase it, you will need to order a new Access Card (free, but $20 shipping), and then call back the Access Card Team to activate it as an owned receiver.

If you are just looking at reducing that $10 HD fee, I would seriously look at the AutoPay option and getting the HD credit. You can set up AutoPay to use a credit card so if there is any issue, you have time to dispute the charge if needed. You also won't need to worry about an new costs for receivers.

- Merg


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

ndole said:


> The only SD DVR class IRD that has an ESATA port is the R22, which is essentially an HR21 with (very slightly) different skin. You may be able to find an owned one on ebay, but probably not. The R22 is no longer being manufactured.
> 
> As far as what you might get, it would be either an R15 or an R16. There's no way to choose without purchasing a lease on a new one at an online retailer or a brick and mortar store that might carry them (nobody around here does). There's little difference between the R15 and the R16, other than cosmetics.


Solid Signal generally has R22 DVRs available. The lease fee is the same $99 as the R15/16, however a couple of times recently they have had some very nice offers on the unit including a BOGO offer prior to Christmas.

Carl


----------

